# CPA chip tuning piggyback module



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Has anyone tired the CPA piggyback module? Also, cant Volkswagen tell if you have a piggyback module even if you take it off before going to a Volkswagen dealer? I've heard many people say they cant, but then others say they can. I would like to know because I am thinking on getting one later on.


----------

